# Enlèvement enfant



## majasa (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes
Aujourd'hui j'aurais besoin de vos conseil
j'ai un couple qui ne s'entendent pas et on pris la décision de se séparer jusque là pas de soucis ,mais voilà la mère et parti avec les enfants sans rien dire à personne . Le père m en a informé se matin et ignore la suite 
Je lui donc demander ce qu il compte faire pour le contrat et il me répond qu il n'a pas les moyen de me licencier et préfère laisser le contrat tel quel 
quel son mes droit ? dans cette situation


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

Pas les moyens ???? c'est à dire ? ? ?
Que ce n'est pas lui l'employeur, le signataire du contrat et n'a pas pouvoir pour vous licencier ?
Ou pas les moyens financiers ? Car plus il va attendre, plus il vous devra d'argent....


----------



## majasa (3 Octobre 2022)

moyen financier il compte sur le jugement du tribunal pour que sa femme règle la moitie


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

La moitié de quoi ? Du mois de Septembre, d'Octobre si le préavis court sur Octobre et l'indemnité de rupture si vous y avez droit ?
Je ne sais pas quelles sommes ça pourrait représenter....  Mais tant qu'il ne licencie pas le contrat court et les salaires aussi.... Donc octobre, novembre...décembre.... Et même si madame finit par devoir payer la moitié... Que Monsieur paie 2000 euros maintenant tout seul.... ou que fin décembre il faille payer 4000 euros : 2000 par Monsieur et 2000 par Madame, ça ne changera pas des masses...
Et quand je parle de décembre je suis vachement optimiste.... Car un jugement au tribunal, c'est des mois et des mois....


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Octobre 2022)

Il n'a pas les moyens de vous licencier ... Mais aura t'il les moyens de continuer à vous rémunérer ? Car le contrat courre toujours si pas de licenciement.
Je ferai le calcul fin de contrat (salaire, indemnité de rupture éventuelle, iccp) en tenant compte de la durée du préavis et le soumettrai à cet employeur. En lui disant bien que même si l'enfant n'est plus confié sans licenciement le contrat dure toujours et qu'indemnités de rupture et iccp vont aller augmentant en plus du pair du salaire.
A lui ensuite de décider la suite qu'il souhaite donner.
Ses arrangements financiers avec son ex compagne ne vous concernent en rien. vous devez être rémunérée en temps et en heure. A titre personnel, je préférerais qu'il mette fin au contrat au plus vite. C'est un coup à vous retrouver aux prud'hommes pour salaires impayés et des mois et des mois de galère sans garantie de récupérer les salaires impayés même avec une décision des prud'hommes en votre faveur.


----------



## majasa (3 Octobre 2022)

merci désolée nanou91 je marque vraiment pas tout les détails cote mensualisation tout va il rale mais me paye en temps et en heure c'est juste les frais de fin de contrat qui lui pose pb enfin c'est ce qu il dis 
moi je sui partager dois je démissionner et quel sont les conditions 
 ,  ou continuer a laisser courir le contrat faut il lui facturer les frais d'entretien


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

AH NON, surtout tu ne démissionnes pas
Tu expliques au papa qu'il est dans son intérêt de te licencier au plus vite pour limiter les frais.
Les frais de fin de contrat c'est l'indemnité de rupture et l'ICCP. On est début octobre, l'ICCP n'est pas encore énorme. Et plus il attendra plus ça sera élevé.
Et NON, pas de frais d'entretien si le ou les enfants sont absents...

ce sont des contrats à combien par mois ?


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Octobre 2022)

Les indemnités d'entretien ne sont pas "à facturer" pour les jours où l'enfant n'est pas présent bien sûr !
Si vous démissionnez et que vous êtes inscrite à pôle emploi, 4 mois de carence. 
Ne démissionner que si vous avez trouvé un nouvel accueil.


----------



## liline17 (3 Octobre 2022)

sérieusement, tu ne sais pas quand facturer les frais d'entretien?
Tu ne facture que lorsque l'enfant est présent.
A ta place, je chercherai de suite un autre contrat


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Octobre 2022)

Les frais d'entretien si vous n'avez pas les enfants ne sont pas dues !!! maintenant si vous avez de la demande le mieux serait de démissionner rapidement pour avoir le moins de non paiement car çà va s'accumuler et pas sûre d'être payée !!! maintenant si vous touchez des ARES ce sera 4 mois de suspension !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Le contrat est au nom de qui ?
Mr ou Mme ?

Si Mme est-ce qu’il peut arrêter le contrat ?

Malgré tout préférable de l’arrêter pour VOUS et qu’il vous licencie dès aujourd’hui par lettre « *remise* *en* *mains* *propres* le *03*/*10*/*22 »

Vite arrêter le contrat pour « retrait d’enfant » donc licenciement *


----------



## majasa (3 Octobre 2022)

merci à toute 
si bien sur que je sais quand facturer les frais d'entretien c'est juste que comme c'est un cas particulier je suis un peu perdu


----------



## isa19 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
perso je demande à être licenciée  tt de suite, je fais cadeau du préavis (anti datage du préavis)  et de l'I rupture tampis je fais tous les documents et basta. Je préfère celà à un contrat qui va se compliquer dans le temps. Apres ce n'est que ma position.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Et au cas où il vous parle « problème financier »

Que c’est dans son intérêt d’arrêter dès aujourd’hui sinon la facture va être plus lourde comme a dit Nanou91

qu’il vous paie et ne qu’il aura droit à la moitié du remboursement par le tribunal


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Isa « antidaté » NON

car après ça peut se retourner contre l’AM (cela va se finir par la justice de toute façon)

A réfléchir aujourd’hui ce qu’il y a de mieux à faire … *antidater* OU *pas* ?

Contrat au nom de Mme ? Si oui aura ELLE la CMG …

Avis des collègues ?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Chose hyper importante que vous n'avez pas évoqué 

Avez-vous pris le temps d'appeler votre pmi pour leur expliquer la situation 
Ça me paraît important de le signaler


----------



## Tatynou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

majasa a dit: 


> moyen financier il compte sur le jugement du tribunal pour que sa femme règle la moitie


Dites lui de vous licencier dès que possible ! que cette situation ne vous regarde pas et que vous ne voulez pas en subir les conséquences !
Il se débrouillera avec le tribunal après ! et rajoutera ce "litige" aux autres choses qu'il "reproche" à son ex ! 
en aucun cas ne rentrez dans ce jeu .... 
si le tribunal lui dit vous auriez dû licencier votre ass mat dès lors qu'elle n'avait plus les enfants en accueil, là il va l'avoir dans l'os .... et vous aussi .......


----------



## Orlhad (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Le droit du travail autorise un salarié à démissionner si son employeur ne paie pas les salaires. Dans ce cas, cette démission est considérée comme un "licenciement sans cause réelle et sérieuse" et n'interdit pas le bénéfice d'éventuelles allocations de chômage. Par ailleurs, l'indemnité de rupture reste acquise au même titre que le solde des congés payés. Par contre, j'ignore à partir de quel délai il est possible de procéder à cette rupture pour qu'elle soit légitime.


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Orlhad 
Alors attention...... avec de tels conseils vous risquez de mettre des gens dans l'embarras
Ce n'est pas si simple que ça.
Il faut déjà pouvoir prouver qu'on a entamé tout un tas de démarches pour récupérer ses salaires, fait intervenir les Prudhommes.
Et quand on a toutes ces preuves, on peut demander à POLE EMPLOI d'étudier un dossier d'indemnisation ARE.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

majasa 

alors qu’en est-il ? 
Il arrête le contrat avec préavis … sans préavis … ?


----------



## Griselda (3 Octobre 2022)

Bon je pense que je commencerais par contacter la PMI pour l'avertir du problème.
Je ferais un mail à ma PMI (ou un courrier) pour avoir une trace écrite que j'ai alerté de la situation.
Puis j'appelerais aussi directement pour savoir ce que je dois faire.

Je ferais attention à ce que j'en dis: rester factuelle c'est à dire ce que je sais par moi même:
- l'enfant d'après le contrat devrait être là mais il n'est pas chez moi
- je n'ai en effet aucune nouvelle de la Maman, je ne sais pas ni où elle est, ni quelles sont ses intentions
- il y a séparation des 2 Parents et cela semble houleux entre eux

Selon le Papa (ça reste un ouïe dire!):
- il ne saurait pas non plus où elle se trouve
- elle serait partie avec les enfants dont celui que je suis censée avoir sans son accord à lui

Ensuite en effet si le contrat n'est signé que par la Mère, si c'est seulement elle qui est identifiée comme Employeur, il n'y a qu'elle qui a la possibilité de rompre ton contrat. De même si c'est elle qui te déclare à PAJEmploi, si lui n'a pas ses codes employeur PAJE certes il pourra te payer mais pas te déclarer à sa place à elle. Dans ce cas je regarderais si j'ai d'autres coordonnées de d'autres personnes autorisées à venir chercher l'enfant, je leur demanderais de lui faire passer le message de ma part qu'il est important qu'elle me contacte rapidement pour rompre notre contrat, que ça ne permettra pas pour autant à son ex-mari de la retrouver mais que Nounou a alors besoin de clarifier sa situation au plus vite.

Si le contrat est au nom du Père aussi alors je lui expliquerais qu'il n'a aucun interet financier à poursuivre mon contrat s'il n'a plus d'enfant à me confier. Qu'il sera à temps devant le juge de présenter la facture de ce qu'il aura du payer pour obtenir la moitié remboursée par son ex-femme.

Et si oui il est possible qu'un salarié rompe son contrat au tort de l'employeur pour defaut de salaire ou de déclaration de salaire, il n'empêche que POLEmploi ne pourra le prendre comme une rupture au tort de l'employeur QUE quand le tribunal l'aura certifié. POLEmploi n'a pas pour mission de juger. En attendant ce sera donc bien une rupture à l'initiative du salarié, une démission donc tu peux jouer à ça mais seulement si tu n'as pas besoin de POLEmploi.


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

sinon passer en référé et demander la résiliation judiciaire du contrat de travail


----------



## Orlhad (4 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91. Bien entendu, cette solution ne peut s'appliquer qu'en cas de disparition totale de l'employeur et de l'impossibilité d'obtenir qu'il rompe le contrat. Obtenir le paiement des salaires restants dus et la requalification de la démission nécessiterait effectivement une intervention devant le Conseil des Prud'hommes. C'est clair qu'il vaut mieux espérer que la maman refasse surface pour effectuer le licenciement.


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait il faut que ça passe par les Prud'Homme.
La démission plus simple et plus rapide mais possible seulement si l'AM n'a pas besoin d'ARE du tout.
D'autre part même pour une démission (ce qui serait injuste car alors cela prive l'AM de sa prime de rupture alors qu'elle n'a pas souhaité cette situation), encore faut il qu l'Employeur lui fasse son Attestation Employeur pour les droits au chômage (pour plus tard) or si c'est la Maman qui est l'employeur et qu'elle ne réapparait pas, là encore ce sera le tribunal la solution j'imagine.

Quoi qu'il arrive je ferais remonter l'info à ma PMI de cette absence anormale de l'enfant accueilli (ainsi que de la Mère) car s'il se passe quelque chose de grave c'est surement ce qui pourra aider l'enfant. Parce que c'est notre role d'avertir la PMI d'autant qu'aux dires du Papa il s'agirait bien d'une disparition, l'enfant ne serait pas parti en vacances, d'ailleurs la Maman n'a pas non plus averti Nounou de ce petit voyage.
Un Parent qui part avec son enfant sous le bras sans rien dire à personne et surtout pas au Père est certainement une raison de s’inquiéter de la situation pour les autorités car soit ce Parent ne va pas bien du tout et peut faire une bêtise, soit il pense proteger son enfant de l'autre Parent (à tort ou à raison), soit il est arrivé quelque chose, dans tous les cas l'enfant au moins a besoin d'aide (peut être ce Parent aussi).


----------



## majasa (4 Octobre 2022)

merci Griselda et vous toutes oui dans un premier temps j essai contacter la pmi ( pas facile de l'avoir ) et avant d'employer les grand moyen je vais essaye de faire comprendre au père (c'est lui mon employeur) que c'est dans notre intérêt a tout deux qu il rompt le contrat ne sachant pas combien de temps va durer la procédure judiciaire ni qu il récupère
 ses enfants


----------



## majasa (13 Octobre 2022)

re-bonjour
voici les dernière nouvelle 
toujours pas de retour de la maman quant au papa il commence a comprendre ou est son intérêt surtout en touchant a son porte feuille😒
j'ai contacter la pmi qui mon conseiller de ne rien faire de les avertir si des nouvelles 
je vous tiendrais au courant de l'évolution


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Ah justement je me posais la question.
Bon point:
- la PMI est au courant de ce qui se passe concernant cette famille, c'est important pour les enfants
- le Père est bien identifié comme PE donc il a le moyen légal de rompre ton contrat et de te faire l'Attestation Employeur
- il commence à comprendre qu'à s'obstiner à ne rien faire ça va juste lui coûter à lui aussi plus chere pour rien car en attendant il reste tenu de payer ton salaire intégralement et de sa poche (libre à lui ensuite de demander au JAF une ordonnance pour que la Maman lui en rembourse la moitié).
- la PMI a raison, ce n'est pas à toi de démissionner (tu perdrais alors ta prime de rupture)

Je souhaite que cette situation trouve un dénouement heureux mais un Parent qui s'en va avec les enfants sous le bras sans laisser d'adresse à l'autre Parent me semble pas très bien engagé, quelque que soit sa motivation...


----------

